

Ask HN: Has Apple stopped approving apps? - Jen199

Has anyone else noticed that no new apps have been approved today and almost nothing was approved yesterday?<p>Check out any category and you won't see much for yesterday and nothing today. I know it's a holiday weekend but things aren't normally like this.
======
MichaelApproved
You can see the pause in the apps over the past few days
<http://www.yappler.com/Apple-iPhone-App-Store-Stats/>

Apple has also changed some of how items link to each other under the hood.

------
cesare
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/31/apple-holding-rock-and-
ro...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/31/apple-holding-rock-and-roll-themed-
event-september-9th/)

------
hboon
I noticed it sometimes comes out in bursts (which is terrible if you want to
get on the most recently updated chart). No idea why.

